# Best storage for live inverts?



## laurenkane (May 12, 2014)

Hello!

Sort of new to the hobby, but, what are the best containers to keep inverts in when you have limited space like myself? My good friend suggests stacking tupperware type boxes. I love this idea but I always read that different species across the board (scorpions, tarantulas, whipscorpions, centipedes, millipedes, solifugids) all need 2-10 gallon enclosures. 

How do you keep and store your critters and what do you find most effective? Thank you!


----------



## MarkmD (May 12, 2014)

Your friend is correct with using different sized Tupperware containers, as you can add holes to the sides/top etc, also depends on size is deli containers and KK's, all can be fine for slings to adults, but big 7-10" adults in both OW/NW need appropriate space from Terrestrial to Arboreals.


----------



## antinous (May 12, 2014)

Mark is right, there's deli cups for slings, tupperware for juveniles/small adults and then shoebox containers/other storage unites you can use for the large ones. One of the stores that has a lot of variety is this:
http://www.containerstore.com/shop/storage/storageBoxes

If there's a Container Store near you I highly recommend you visit it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShredderEmp (May 12, 2014)

Scorpions can be kept in deli cups of many different sizes depending on their habits. I have four scorpions currently in delis. Two tall ones and two normal ones. You could also use pill bottles or sauce cups for scorplings too.


----------



## Olsin (May 13, 2014)

You can basically use any container as long as it's big enough. If you estimate a container size approx 5 times the length of your outstretched scorp and at least 3 times as high as your outstretched scorp. If there's any furniture (bark, cork, stone) leaning up against the sides of the container then you'll have to ensure there's still plenty of room above the highest point so that your scorp can't use the furniture as a ladder and climb out of the container.
Try and abstain from using any containers that have had chemicals in them such as pesticides, fungicides, cleaning chemicals etc. I'm not sure that pill bottles are such a good idea.
Just remember the 5 x 3 rule of thumb and your scorps should be ok.


----------



## NanoTek (May 13, 2014)

I keep my devil flower mantis in. 30x30x45 Exo terra tank awesome front doors it's easy to clean. And has a underneath area for a heat matt .
What are you most interested In to house ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smokehound714 (May 13, 2014)

it depends on what you have.

 Some, like hadrurus (desert hairy scorpions) require a large enclosure, with plenty of substrate.  Others, like small true spiders are fine in 4oz deli cups.  

  Some species prefer a flat vertical surface to rest on, like huntsmans, so unless your enclosure is rectangular, a flat slab of bark is needed.

 I prefer round containers for solifugids, they seem to have a harder time climbing the walls.


----------



## ShredderEmp (May 13, 2014)

I wash the pill bottles well before I use them.


----------



## laurenkane (May 13, 2014)

I'm interested in housing all sorts of things! Basically all of the critters I mentioned in my post. NanoTek - I LOVE those enclosures. I keep my large centipede in one but I am in need of containers that are smaller and more compatible with the small space I have (my bedroom, basically which I already use as an art studio too...). If I had the space and money - all of my inverts would be in the Exo Terra enclosures. 

I'm looking to get the largest and tallest deli cups possible. I am very interested in getting a solifugid, damon diadema, a male vinegaroon, and an emp. scorpion (my wish list currently!). I know the cave spiders need a lot of space, vertical hides, etc so I'm not really focusing on them here. I also started bug hunting around my area and would like an easy way to store them while I'm identifying them and so forth. Thanks for all the help!!!


----------



## pannaking22 (May 14, 2014)

I've become a fan of the $0.99 CD boxes you can get from Walmart. They are reasonably sized (6"L x 5.5"W x 4.5"H) and work for just about anything you can find walking around, along with being good for juvenile to subadult (heck, even small adult) T's, scorps, etc.. You should be able to fit a solfugid in there pretty easily. You can also get plastic shoe boxes from Home Depot or Menards for about $1 that you can use to house the vinegaroon and emperor. For the amblypygid (assuming it's an adult), you can use a large snack container from Walmart.

Here is the jar mine is in:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?252369-Odd-Setup-for-Damon-sp.


----------

